# Volumen eines Zeitraums auf Kalenderwochen verteilt berechnen



## MikeF82 (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
würde auch gerne für die nachfolgende Berechnung einen Rat hinzuziehen. Wie berechne ich die nachfolgende Planung:




Ziel:
Berechnung des zu fertigenden Wochenvolumens in KW2 von Hunter 1 in "G2" berücksichtigt auf Zeitraum "Start" bis "End". Ausgegangen von einer 7 Tage-Woche.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## tombe (10. Januar 2013)

Also wenn du das Tagesvolumen hast und von einer 7 Tage Woche ausgehst dann verstehe ich das Problem nicht wirklich.


```
Wochenvolumen = Tagesvolumen * Anzahl der Tage pro Woche
```


----------



## MikeF82 (10. Januar 2013)

Es ist ja so, dass "Start" nicht immer ein Montag ist. Das heißt es ist nicht immer davon auszugehen dass ich automatisch mit 7 Tagen planen kann.


----------



## Yaslaw (10. Januar 2013)

Sonntag-Starttag und du hast die Tage der ersten Woche


----------



## ikosaeder (11. Januar 2013)

Excel kann auch mit Daten rechnen. Also ende - start = anzahl Tage in dem Zeitraum.
Schwieriger wird es, wenn du nur eine 5 Tage Woche hättest, weil du dann ja die Wochenenden richtig berücksichtigen musst. Dazu bietet Excel die Funktion nettoarbeitstage(...) an, die zumindest die Wochenenden rausrechnet sowie zusätzlich angegebene Feiertage und Urlaub etc.
Die Funktion wochentag(...) gibt dir an, welcher Wochentag zu einem Datum gehört, damit könntest du z.B. feststellen, welcher Tag dein Starttag ist und abhängig davon deine Berechnung machen.


----------



## hela (11. Januar 2013)

Yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> Sonntag-Starttag und du hast die Tage der ersten Woche


Genau. Für die anderen Kalenderwochen würde ich mir das Datum vom Montag (erster Tag dieser Woche: kwMoDatum) und vom Sonntag (letzter Tag dieser Woche: kwSoDatum) berechnen. Wie das z.B. mit Excel gemacht wird, das wird hier gezeigt:
http://www.excelformeln.de/formeln.html?welcher=186

Damit kann man dann die Tage zwischen Start- und Enddatum berechnen, die in die betreffende Kalenderwoche fallen. Die Formel dazu würde etwa so aussehen:

```
WENN(
	ODER(
		startDatum > endDatum;
		startDatum > kwSoDatum;
		endDatum < kwMoDatum
	);
	0;
	WENN(
		UND(
			startDatum >= kwMoDatum;
			endDatum <= kwSoDatum
		);
		WOCHENTAG(endDatum;2) - WOCHENTAG(startDatum;2) + 1;
		WENN(
			UND(
				startDatum >= kwMoDatum;
				endDatum > kwSoDatum
			);
			8 - WOCHENTAG(startDatum;2);
			WENN(
				UND(
					startDatum < kwMoDatum;
					endDatum <= kwSoDatum
				);
				WOCHENTAG(endDatum;2);
				7
			)
		)
	)
)
```


----------

